# prenatal services in Shenzhen / HK



## TARU (May 28, 2015)

Hello all

I am living in shekou, shenzhen with my husband and i am expecting a baby. I am not able to find good english speaking gynae/obs in shenzhen. If somebody can please advise some english speaking doctors whom i can consult here?

Also , is it easy if i get my prenatal services and delivery done in HongKong? whats the procedure for HK? 
Please somebody guide me regarding this.

Thanks


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

You do not say which country you are from. I depends on that as to whether you can get into Hong Kong whilst obviously pregnant. If you are Chinese then you may have difficulty getting into Hong Kong whilst pregnant. My pregnant niece was refused entry a few months back and she only wanted to go there for a business meeting!

You will get a better English speaking service in HK.

Zhongshan Billy


----------

